# Grouper w/arugula and feta...YUM!



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

This recipe was in the PNJ a while back, submitted by Gus Silvos, former chef and owner of Skopelo's. I have to admit I was not sure exactly what arugula is (LOL)! A great blend of flavors!!!! It's now one of our favorites! I've done it twice with grouper, and once with Golden Tile. It's also EASY!

CHEF'S CORNER: Gus Silivos of Nancy's Haute Affairs | pnj.com | Pensacola News Journal


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

THanks for sharing. Sounds good & will have to give it a try!


----------

